# First 1911, First Kimber



## Illusive Man (Sep 13, 2010)

On Monday I get to pick up my first Kimber. I was browsing a shop that I trust and they had a used (50rnd) Kimber Compact CDP Series 1. The gun was being sold on consignment. The original owner is local 1911 collector and is selling some of his guns. The gun is in beautiful condition and is very clean. He agreed to take $875 for it. I checked online sites like gunbroker.com and gunsamerica.com (which is my best source for current pricing information). This is a little lower than the prices I was seeing so I bought it. The waiting period is killing me!!!


----------



## nightwalker (Feb 13, 2012)

I hope you enjoy it as much as my son in law does his. He picked up a used Raptor last year and carries it IWB. I've heard nothing but good stuff about the brand. I'm sure the young man wouldn't have gotten it if it weren't a good gun. He is that kind of guy. After all, he married my daughter!


----------



## Illusive Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks, nightwalker. I plan on taking cleaning it good and taking it to the range on Saturday. Once I get it some on Monday, I'm going to attempt to detail strip and clean it using the froglube I just got. The wait is killing me!!!!!!!!!


----------

